# Dobutamine Stress echo and HCPCS code J1642



## jemimah crescentia (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi:

Can anyone help me to know the no.of units to be coded for J1642(HCPCS code for Heparin flush) duing the procedure of Dobutamine Stress echo. The description for J1642 is Injection, heparin sodium, (heparin lock flush), per 10 units.

Thanks,
Jemimah Crescentia, CPC.


----------



## crowemd (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't know if everyone uses the same amount, but we bill for 5 units of J1642 during the test.  

Hope it helps.


----------



## jemimah crescentia (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your guidance.


----------

